# Aquanaut owners around?



## asphericalperspective (Feb 22, 2012)

I think this is my first time posting in the High-End forum, must say, I'm rather excited I'm in the position to be asking questions here. After all, it's not everyday you decide to venture into the deeper end of the pool. Time to splash around with the big boys. 

I've been collecting watches more actively for a year now. Watches have come and gone; and only a few stuck around. Started with a Bell & Ross, moved on to a DSSD, made a short stop in Paneraiville, but quickly realized that my slimmer wrists just can't pull off a watch of such size. Of course, not every purchase was a HUGE one, Sea-gulls, Seikos, G-Shocks also entertained me along the way and at a certain point in July I had over 10 watches in my "collection". Kind of ridiculous in my opinion. What good is a watch if you don't wear it? I'm really more of a 1 or 2 watch kind of guy. 

Okay, that was a rather long-winded introduction. Let's get to the point:

I've recently been thinking about consolidating the collection to a single high-end piece that I can wear daily. And this brought me to the Aquanaut. Sure most people say it's just the Nautilus's little brother. It's not "as amazing", but.... I'm just going to say it: I like it better. The size is a little more appropriate for my wrist and I really enjoy the rubber band. Maybe it's just my age speaking, but the Nautilus is just so... old. :S I don't mean it disrespectfully, it's just as interesting to me. 

I'm wondering if any one has the Aquanaut on the bracelet? Opinions, comments? 

Also, any real wrist shots would be nice. Searching around online and in this forum has not produced the most helpful results. 

Cheers in advance,
E


----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

I don't own either but for my taste I would have the Aquanaut over the Nautilus + sub dial (I think with a sub dial the Nautilus looks too busy). But the standard version of both the Aquanaut and Nautilus (with no sub dials) is a dead heat.


----------



## portauto (Nov 3, 2010)

PP 5164 is a stunner..










Also Paul McCartney and Ringo Starr are both known to wear Aquanaut's

Kindest Regards,
Portauto


----------



## omega1234 (May 17, 2012)

asphericalperspective said:


> I think this is my first time posting in the High-End forum, must say, I'm rather excited I'm in the position to be asking questions here. After all, it's not everyday you decide to venture into the deeper end of the pool. Time to splash around with the big boys.
> 
> I've been collecting watches more actively for a year now. Watches have come and gone; and only a few stuck around. Started with a Bell & Ross, moved on to a DSSD, made a short stop in Paneraiville, but quickly realized that my slimmer wrists just can't pull off a watch of such size. Of course, not every purchase was a HUGE one, Sea-gulls, Seikos, G-Shocks also entertained me along the way and at a certain point in July I had over 10 watches in my "collection". Kind of ridiculous in my opinion. What good is a watch if you don't wear it? I'm really more of a 1 or 2 watch kind of guy.
> 
> ...


I also prefer the Aquanaut to the Nautilus. I think it looks best on rubber, but its a PP, it will look good on almost anything.


----------



## Monsieur (Sep 2, 2012)

I honestly don't see the appeal of the Aquanaut or Nautilus lines from PP. I realize they're more expensive than my car 5 times over, they have amazing movements but they look like a watch you'd get at Sears. I just don't get it. 

If I had all the money in the world, I probably wouldn't buy one. But that's just me.


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

Monsieur said:


> I honestly don't see the appeal of the Aquanaut or Nautilus lines from PP. I realize they're more expensive than my car 5 times over, they have amazing movements but they look like a watch you'd get at Sears. I just don't get it.
> 
> If I had all the money in the world, I probably wouldn't buy one. But that's just me.


Yes, very witty, but how does this relate to the thread or help the OP?


----------



## HPoirot (Jan 31, 2011)

I have it on rubber, and i think that's the only configuration that works. It's too much of a sports watch to go with anything else, much like PAMs.

My thoughts:

Pros
It's super comfortable, and so light you hardly feel it there. 
It's very stealthy, from afar it looks just like any watch with black strap. 
Being a sports watch, you don't have to baby it, and rubber strap means you can wear it all the times, and with almost anything. (Someone wore it on his wedding day!)
Have you seen the deployant???!! Oh, baby, i stare at it probably just as often as i stare at the watch face!

Cons
Wearing it all the time means less time for other watches. 
I find it a tad too small for casual wear. Since i personally prefer casual watches to be more hefty. 
Kinda pricey for a sports watch, well designed though it may be.

And finally, some pics. I shall not bore you with gratuitous shots of the watch, but i leave you with something a little more practical. A wristie of me, by the pool, in the rain. Where the AQUAnaut is in its element. Also, gives you some idea of the heft and how it fits.

All the best with your decision!


----------



## westlake (Oct 10, 2011)

I own both the Aquanaut and Nautilus. Both are fantastic and without comparison in the sport/casual dress watch sector.
That said the Aquanaut is more versatile. It can be worn with everything from shorts to jeans to a sport coat. Nautilus is also versatile, but it seems to dress-up most occasions and looks a bit over-the-top in much below a dress shirt and slacks or jeans. Movement is sublime in both and build quality is without comparison.
Rubber strap Aquanaut is also THE most comfortable watch I have ever owned. Its just that easy.


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

The Aquanaut is a very comfortable watch to wear and the rubber band is an added advantage, the watch flies under the radar and doesn't get noticed like other timepieces (Rolex for instance) and is light like a feather, can't comment much on accuracy since i rotate very often my timepieces, dial is very easy to read under different light conditions and at night the lume is very clear but won't last through the whole night in my experience, the biggest quality of this timepiece is the fact that it's WR to 120M so you're safe showering and swimming with it but watch out for it as it catches scratches pretty easily if you beat it around, mine just came back from Patek spa and it looks as good as new, the movement is handsome like most Patek watches and has a 22k gold rotor that doesn't make noise at all when it wobbles, the clasp is very easy to operate and has the calatrava cross engraved on it, every detail on this simple yet elegant timepiece has been done according to Patek standards so no complaint here, it's top notch though it's just an entry level Patek timepiece and designed especially for sports activities, however...i've worn it both in casual and formal situation and it fits right in both, something that attracted me a lot in this watch prior to making my purchase was the fact that it has a vintage look but with a modern touch, i haven't regretted this purchase and it will always be part of my watch rotation. The Nautilus is also a stunning watch, especially that blue dial...but i went for the more interesting look instead, the 5712 which offers more complications and speaks to me more, though some folks in the watch community think it has an unbalanced/busy dial...which i don't agree with. If you're heart is set towards the 5167 then go for it, prices are going higher every year so keep that in mind, both are beautiful watches and not seen often in the streets nor at the displays of pre-owned shops so you can't go wrong with either. Good luck with your decision, pics of mine below to help out...


----------



## a_laksmana (Oct 23, 2012)

I don't own them, but here is my opinion:

Aquanaute looks good; but somehow with rubber although it looks more macho, it makes it looks like a typical diving watch. The shape is not unique enough to differentiate Aquanaute to many other diving watches. It's like you see it and then you forget after some time. That's what my first impression. I had to look at the picture 3-4 times to remember it.

In contrary, I immediately remember the Nautilus. It is unique and different to many diving watches. 
I think Nautilus with bracelet could be used as both dress watch and casual watch.

And I think the one that strikes me the most among all the pictures above is this one:


----------



## asphericalperspective (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses and especially the pictures. While Anime does provide some very solid arguments for the Nautilus, it just doesn't speak to me the way the Aquanaut does. But it does look great in those pictures though...


----------



## bmw7a (Jun 11, 2011)

you should check out the patek phillipe subforum at www.rolexforums.com. Many threads about, and numerous pics of the aquanaut (and other awesome pateks as well).

i waste plenty of time looking through there, and then wiping the drool off my keyboard, haha.


----------



## HPoirot (Jan 31, 2011)

In my opinion, I really wouldn't call the aquanaut a diving watch. I always feel diving watches would come with a rotating bezel with indices. When you say diving watch, i immediately think Submariner and its various homages.

Aquanaut isn't even on the radar when it comes to diving watches.

*BUT*, i understand that everyone's entitled to their opinions.


----------



## asphericalperspective (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for all the contributions so far, they are much appreciated. 

I'm not exactly looking for a "dive watch" per se. It's more like I'm looking for a watch I can wear in most occasions and that means it has to be able to take a little bit of water. 

Might have to make a trip to the shop and try the watch on again.


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

*This is nice

*








*But this is better

*


----------



## Bdaly (Sep 13, 2011)

Got mine about 6 months ago and it is a pleasure to put it on every time. Go with what your heart saids and you will not regret it.


----------



## jwrocks (Sep 30, 2009)

So which watch did you buy? I have the Aquanaut and love it! It's a pleasure to wear, look at, and you can even hear the movement wind.


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

I prefer the nautilus by far...


----------



## Watcheroo (Jan 22, 2010)

Absolute pleasure to wear. Cheers!


----------



## Woodburywatchguy (May 16, 2019)

I like the aquanaut more than the nautilus personally.


----------



## Bauzen (Feb 4, 2012)

I've daily-worn an Aquanaut for 7+ years. I ride bikes in it, I shower in it, sleep in it, and work with it. It's a watch that fits under any cuff, blends in with a suit or streetwear, and rarely gets noticed by anyone outside of 'serious watch guys' - so it blended into my life better than I ever imagined it could. It's easy to put it on, and not want to wear anything else in your watchbox for months at a time because it's so perfect in its simplicity. Another thing rarely mentioned is how good the legibility is at night - I could wake up at 3:00am, glance at the watch, and the lume is still bright enough to tell me the time so I don't need to look at my bright phone.

That being said, the rubber strap + smooth deployant clasp is what makes the Aquanaut special in practical use. It plants the watch close and comfortably to your wrist, and doesn't jostle around when riding a bike or a motorcycle. When I try to wear any bracelet while riding for long periods of time, my bracelet watches shift around and bang into my wrist over bumps. While I love the Nautilus, the Aquanaut is Patek's actual sports watch that was intended for folks to wear while doing anything and everything. So yes, I'm advising against the Aquanaut bracelet. If you're hell bent on a bracelet, the Nautilus exists for a reason.


----------

